# ESPN: Knicks Will Go 0-10 At The Start Of The Season



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> J.A. Adande, Greg Anthony, Bucher, Ford, Stein, and all the ESPN experts wrote small commentaries about the Knicks.
> 
> NO ESPN Expert ranked us in the Top 8 in the conference.
> 
> "Having a hard time believing Eddy Curry can play an entire season with a torn labrum, and was skeptical anyway whether he could coexist with another dominant low-post scorer, Zach Randolph. They'll be better offensively, but defense will remain their weak suit."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-NewYorkPreview0708


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd rather be the underdog anyday


but still saying that we' would be 5th in our division( ric bucher) ....come on theres something wrong with that


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well ESPN also had my giants sucking wind this year and they were off.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Knicks will do amazing. Cant wait till the first game


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

0-10?!? If ESPN were NY-based, instead of that backwoods place they're in, they would know better!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> I'd rather be the underdog anyday
> 
> 
> but still saying that we' would be 5th in our division( ric bucher) ....come on theres something wrong with that


Not really. The only team that I see as being worse than the Knicks is the 76ers.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Not really. The only team that I see as being worse than the Knicks is the 76ers.[/QUOTE
> I agree with what you said and for what it's worth I don't believe we can go 0-10 to start the season


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Theres one team worse than the Knicks which is the 76ers, Sorry to say for you Knicks fans it does not look good. Watching them play the Nets Curry and Ranolph just do not seem to mess. Marubury is not looking great either.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

It ashame when all the outside looking in Fans have to tell the Optimistic Knick Fans it does not look good for you with what you got. 

The Last Season Flaws on this Knick-Team has not improved over the offseason, but may have added more Flaws to the team by not really correcting any of the important detrimental Flaws on the Team.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

looking at the schedule, i'll give them 3-4 wins over the first 10


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know about this. Its the same story every year. Tons of talent, but will they buck up and play defense? Are they going to continue to play isolation ball? If they learned to play with each other then they could be pretty good.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

3-7 for the first ten seems right. They should beat Minnesota, the Clippers, and Sacramento.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

IMO if the Knicks could somehow get rid of Marbury and acquire two solid defensive stoppers, they'd be in the top 6 in the conference. their problem is nobody plays defense.

As for the thread topic I think 0-10's a little extreme. I haven't seen the schedule and i'm too lazy to look but the Knicks aren't that bad


Truknicksfan said:


> Well ESPN also had my giants sucking wind this year and they were off.


Everyone had the Giants sucking wind. :biggrin:


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

All of you STFU.. i havemt been on this damn site because of all the knick bashing

for all the ****ing bull**** about us losing its the ****ING PRESEASON the CELTICS LOST A GAME TO THE KNICKS. that DOESNT MEAN ****.

All you other fans and pesimistic knick fans STFU and STOP MAKING PLANS FOR THE FUTURE, stop tryna be physics and wait for the ****ign season to start.

Jesus Christ, the yankees expected to be great this season, things are not always what they seem

and for all of you thinking that there are more flaws to this team, *no need for that*

Please, no personal attacks or baiting. Thank you.

Your Friendly Neighbourhood Moderator


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I did some research out of boredom one day and calculated the records with all the adjusted rosters. PER from 82 games.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i say 6-4 first 10 games


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think they are looking at 4-11 in November, and the the Curry/Randolph experiment will be deemed impossible by Thanksgiving, with Jamal Crawford being the best player over the term.


----------

